# Campbell cur or florida cur



## Hogdoggers123

These seem to be the favorite two types of dogs on this site so they must be good.  I have a few questions for those that know.  What exactly makes up the campbell cur and is gary campbell the only person that breeds them?  Also, what is a florida cur are they purebred or just bulldog and cur crosses, cowdogs or what?  They all seem to look different and don't have a set look like the campbells do.  Does anyone have any finished florida curs or campbell curs for sale I'd rather not get pups.


----------



## MULE

Those are the only ones that have been talked about in the last couple weeks. 

Never owned a Campbell cur so I can't say on them. But I do know that I won't ever spend money on a Florida cur again.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

What about a mountain cur or a kemmer? What's wrong with them? Or a big ol plotted nasty? And the bird/bull or greyhound/bull? "Look man u don't buy a hog dog for its breed, u buy it for what it does!!!!!" Tell u what u do get on here and baydog.com and any other site for dog sales and buy u a "finished dog" but don't buy it wit out a trial period first. If its not what ur looking for take it back. If they dont want to offer a trial its either a cull or not what they say it is. That's the only way u are gonna find what fits ur style. Not trying to be a butt head but this is like the 50th time u have asked the same question. Anyway its just my 2 cent so take it for what its worth???


----------



## Carolina Diesel

MULE said:


> Those are the only ones that have been talked about in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Never owned a Campbell cur so I can't say on them. But I do know that I won't ever spend money on a Florida cur again.



Every breed has its culls.... can't put down one breed because the one u had didn't turn out the way u wanted. 
Never had a Campbell either but as soon as I can talk hogsogtw008 in to selling that red pup of his I might b a proud owner


----------



## gin house

Carolina Diesel said:


> What about a mountain cur or a kemmer? What's wrong with them? Or a big ol plotted nasty? And the bird/bull or greyhound/bull? "Look man u don't buy a hog dog for its breed, u buy it for what it does!!!!!" Tell u what u do get on here and baydog.com and any other site for dog sales and buy u a "finished dog" but don't buy it wit out a trial period first. If its not what ur looking for take it back. If they dont want to offer a trial its either a cull or not what they say it is. That's the only way u are gonna find what fits ur style. Not trying to be a butt head but this is like the 50th time u have asked the same question. Anyway its just my 2 cent so take it for what its worth???



i like that "big ol plott nasty" thats good. he is ugly aint he?


----------



## gin house

Hogdoggers123 said:


> These seem to be the favorite two types of dogs on this site so they must be good.  I have a few questions for those that know.  What exactly makes up the campbell cur and is gary campbell the only person that breeds them?  Also, what is a florida cur are they purebred or just bulldog and cur crosses, cowdogs or what?  They all seem to look different and don't have a set look like the campbells do.  Does anyone have any finished florida curs or campbell curs for sale I'd rather not get pups.



 those two arent the two favorites, they are in south geo and florida maybe.  id rather hunt mtn currs or semi silent hounds or birddogs, aint enough nose from them.  where you are they would probably work for you, a lot of guys on here swear by em down there, pick one.   buy from somebody that hunts their dogs or a proven breeder, dont waste your time on hearsay or classifieds, youre just buying somebodys trash. JMO


----------



## MULE

Carolina Diesel said:


> Every breed has its culls.... can't put down one breed because the one u had didn't turn out the way u wanted.


I tried at least 12 myself, and hunted with twice that. The other guys that I've hunted with have had them and loved them. Wasn't impressed with theirs either. 

......But I do agree with you on judging a breed on only one or two dogs.


----------



## Jester896

Guys..you are giving him some pretty sound advice..imho.  He doesn't even know how he hunts yet.  How in the world do you expect him to find a dog that will suit him if he doesn't know that.  He stated that he was going to have his friend do the try out...i think he is in there on that part.  If his friend says buy it... he is going to.  And if he hunts just like his friend does then he will be happy with his friends pick.  He is in FL..is he just going to hunt there only...does he need or want long range or short range, open, semi-open, or silent on track or trail.  He is trying to buy finished dogsthat hunt the way the finisher hunts  At best he probably should be trying to find pups or started dogs that he can get to work the way he wants them to.  Unfortunately he will go thru some dogs that way...the same way i am sure most of you have.. to get the finished dogs you now have.. and they hunt the way you want them to.  What is the hog population in the area he is going to hunt...is it like it is in most of the other areas in FL
Until he knows the way he hunts...how can he buy a dog that hunts like he wants it to


----------



## Hogdoggers123

*campbell curs and fl curs*

You guys are talking way over my head.  I've got several 2,000 acre spots in okeechobee I can hunt, maybe a few more.  I know I want a dog that can find and catch its own hog with no problem.  Just curious what a fl cur really is and what a campbell cur really is, how they hunt and can they find and catch a hog. It seems like a lot of guys are crossing bulldogs in with their curs, is that what a fl cur is, a bulldog cross?Can these dogs still find a hog with that much bulldog mixed in?  My buddies willing to try the dogs out but I have to find a few first and really don't want to waste my time or money with pups or sorry dogs.  For those that know please tell me what to do.


----------



## Jester896

that is my point...before you go out and buy something...research it...but before that you need to figure out how you want to hunt.


----------



## catch-n-tie

why not just ask your buddys these questions if the are going to test your dog they should have the knowlage and answers for your questions,afterall how can they judge some thing they know nothing about


----------



## WolfPack

catch-n-tie said:


> why not just ask your buddys these questions if the are going to test your dog they should have the knowlage and answers for your questions,afterall how can they judge some thing they know nothing about



Kinda what I was thinking too.  

Also agree with Carolina Diesel......seems to be asking the same thing over.  Here is what I think.......just get yourself a dog and try it out....you want a RCD, so get yourself a very gritty dog with some kind of bulldog in him/her.  Do not worry about the "name" or "breed" of dog....your still going to have to try some dogs out and cull and pick.


----------



## tompkinsgil

MULE said:


> Those are the only ones that have been talked about in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Never owned a Campbell cur so I can't say on them. But I do know that I won't ever spend money on a Florida cur again.


well you got the wrong one then


----------



## tompkinsgil

Hogdoggers123 said:


> You guys are talking way over my head.  I've got several 2,000 acre spots in okeechobee I can hunt, maybe a few more.  I know I want a dog that can find and catch its own hog with no problem.  Just curious what a fl cur really is and what a campbell cur really is, how they hunt and can they find and catch a hog. It seems like a lot of guys are crossing bulldogs in with their curs, is that what a fl cur is, a bulldog cross?Can these dogs still find a hog with that much bulldog mixed in?  My buddies willing to try the dogs out but I have to find a few first and really don't want to waste my time or money with pups or sorry dogs.  For those that know please tell me what to do.


if your from okeechobee you should know about them thats mostly what kind of dogs are down there???


----------



## Hogdoggers123

*hog dogs*

this is how I'm going to hunt, off a buggy, 2,000 acres in okeechobee with a few hogs, not a lot, I want a dog that will find and catch.  I do not want to have to walk the dog just ride on the buggy until the hog is caught.  What dog would work best and who has the best for sale?  Would a campbell cur or florida cur or something else work better for this style of hunting.  Like I said for those that know.  If you don't know don't comment.


----------



## tompkinsgil

sounds like you defiantly dont know ,must not have been hunting very long.


----------



## WolfPack

Are you by any chance a friend of Hoghunter102????


----------



## gin house

Hogdoggers123 said:


> You guys are talking way over my head.  I've got several 2,000 acre spots in okeechobee I can hunt, maybe a few more.  I know I want a dog that can find and catch its own hog with no problem.  Just curious what a fl cur really is and what a campbell cur really is, how they hunt and can they find and catch a hog. It seems like a lot of guys are crossing bulldogs in with their curs, is that what a fl cur is, a bulldog cross?Can these dogs still find a hog with that much bulldog mixed in?  My buddies willing to try the dogs out but I have to find a few first and really don't want to waste my time or money with pups or sorry dogs.  For those that know please tell me what to do.



 tell you what to do.  if your buddy knows anything about hog hunting and dogs(i dont know) why doesnt he help you out with a started dog or info as where to get one.  if you dont know anything about hoghunting why do you need finished dogs??  you need to learn with your dogs hunting with people who put em in the woods and find hogs, then you might end up with a finished dog or two in a few years, maybe not, try again.  you probably wont find a dog that most call finished for 1000 or 1500, you might, but doubt it.  dont put the cart before the horse.  really the best advice i can give.


----------



## gin house

MULE said:


> I tried at least 12 myself, and hunted with twice that. The other guys that I've hunted with have had them and loved them. Wasn't impressed with theirs either.
> 
> ......But I do agree with you on judging a breed on only one or two dogs.



  0-12, no way, i hear almost all in a litter turn out to be good hog dogs.  what bloodline were your florida currs?  i dont think they would be much good up here but down south might be the way to go.  its a different world in hoghunting from here to there.   different breeds, styles, characteristics for different reasons and circumstances.


----------



## lowcountry

tompkinsgil said:


> well you got the wrong one then



I got to agree with tompkinsgil on this,I will hunt alot of diffrent dogs but I wouldn't trade my florida currs for anything.


----------



## tompkinsgil

i guess these are called brevard county curs lol !


----------



## gin house

good lookin dogs gil


----------



## Florida Curdog

Thanks gin house.


----------



## MULE

Tompkinsgil and Lowcountry what strains will hunt 1000+ yard range consistently (IN NO SIGN)and silent on tract?


----------



## Carolina Diesel

First off if u know nothing about hog hunting or hog dogs u are in for a world of OMG What do I do next!!!!! Please don't got out by urself always use the buddy system until u atleast get the hang of it. There are alot of potential to get hurt when hog hunt especially with a greenhorn. Trust me when I tell u this cause we all have been there and done that.
Second off if u don't do what I suggested above u are gonna go through alot of dogs. Been there and done that again, wish someone would of told us that when we first started would of saved me alot of time and lots and lots and lots of money
Take it for what its worth everyone above is making very valuable statements


----------



## Hawghunter89

good looking dogs


----------



## Florida Curdog

Any one of those dogs you can hunt from a buggy and they will Find&Catch hogs by them self  If your in Okeechobee just about every dog you see in the back of a pickup or on a ranch is more then likely a Fla.cur. They aren't hard to find around there.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

MULE said:


> Tompkinsgil and Lowcountry what strains will hunt 1000+ yard range consistently (IN NO SIGN)and silent on tract?



Mine has been known to, but cant say what strand he is off of cause I don't know


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Very good looking Dogs gil


----------



## Hogdoggers123

*hog dogs*

Tompkinsgill, I just moved to Okeechobee so I don't know anybody.  I don't know anybody on this board.  Just trying to find a few good dogs, its more difficult than I thought.  Everyone was saying the campbells and fl curs could get it done from start to finish.  I don't want a pile of dogs, just two good ones.  You seem to know what you're doing.  Are those fl curs that you have?   Do you breed fl curs? Are there different fl cur bloodlines, they look good but they look like different dogs.  Do you think the fl curs are a better way to go than the campbell curs?  Where can I get two like you have and would I  be able to hunt them from a buggy like I'm talking about?   I don't want to learn with my dogs, I want two hog dogs and I would rather spend the money and get two dogs ready to go.


----------



## Florida Curdog

MULE said:


> Tompkinsgil and Lowcountry what strains will hunt 1000+ yard range consistently (IN NO SIGN)and silent on tract?



Mine are completely silent on track. They don't need to range out a 1,000 yards in no sign because they wind from the truck,boat,atv or whatever you want to put them on.


----------



## MULE

So they can wind a hog from a 1000 yards away?


----------



## Florida Curdog

I don't know how far they will wind one from. Sometimes it's close sometimes far. The one thing I do know is they do it on a regular basis


----------



## Carolina Diesel

That's my boy on top of the box (a FL cur that I didn't buy because he was a FL cur)















As u can see he looks nothing like the ones above, but he gets the job done


----------



## MULE

My dogs wind as well. Several will rig also. But they ain't none out there that can wind 1000+ yards. I'd bet my house on it. 

Here's were I hunt, there ain't no roads, four wheeler trails or water big enough for a boat. I don't need one to go to the last mountain range, but the middle one is a must. I want them to cover the entire bowl between here and there too. 

Haven't found a Florida cur ever that would do it. All I ever seen were only good for a couple hundred yards, and that was only if they were in hog sign.


----------



## Jester896

tompkinsgil said:


> sounds like you defiantly dont know ,must not have been hunting very long.



See...how do you buy jamb up dogs like that...the dogs are going to hunt him



WolfPack said:


> Are you by any chance a friend of Hoghunter102????



Grasshopper knows more about dogs at 16 than i knew about cars at that age...maybe he could help him



gin house said:


> tell you what to do.  if your buddy knows anything about hog hunting and dogs(i dont know) why doesnt he help you out with a started dog or info as where to get one.  if you dont know anything about hoghunting why do you need finished dogs??  you need to learn with your dogs hunting with people who put em in the woods and find hogs, then you might end up with a finished dog or two in a few years, maybe not, try again.  you probably wont find a dog that most call finished for 1000 or 1500, you might, but doubt it.  dont put the cart before the horse.  really the best advice i can give.







Carolina Diesel said:


> First off if u know nothing about hog hunting or hog dogs u are in for a world of OMG What do I do next!!!!! Please don't got out by urself always use the buddy system until u atleast get the hang of it. There are alot of potential to get hurt when hog hunt especially with a greenhorn. Trust me when I tell u this cause we all have been there and done that.
> Second off if u don't do what I suggested above u are gonna go through alot of dogs. Been there and done that again, wish someone would of told us that when we first started would of saved me alot of time and lots and lots and lots of money
> Take it for what its worth everyone above is making very valuable statements





this is what i've been screamin


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Mule that looks kinda similar to those hills me and gin has been climbing... D**N mountain laurel will put a whooping on u real quick


----------



## sghoghunter

MULE said:


> Tompkinsgil and Lowcountry what strains will hunt 1000+ yard range consistently (IN NO SIGN)and silent on tract?



I got a plott that will.


----------



## MULE

I got Catahoulas that will do it, but been breeding them to do it for YEARS, YEARS and YEARS to do it.  

Got Plotts that will do it and then some, but they open on track.


I just don't think Florida Curs have been bred to do it. They don't have to cause there are so many hogs down there a dog don't have to hunt far to find one. BUT, I may be wrong.  You Florida curs guys what strains have that kinda range "consistently" not just every now and then.


----------



## WolfPack




----------



## tompkinsgil

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Tompkinsgill, I just moved to Okeechobee so I don't know anybody.  I don't know anybody on this board.  Just trying to find a few good dogs, its more difficult than I thought.  Everyone was saying the campbells and fl curs could get it done from start to finish.  I don't want a pile of dogs, just two good ones.  You seem to know what you're doing.  Are those fl curs that you have?   Do you breed fl curs? Are there different fl cur bloodlines, they look good but they look like different dogs.  Do you think the fl curs are a better way to go than the campbell curs?  Where can I get two like you have and would I  be able to hunt them from a buggy like I'm talking about?   I don't want to learn with my dogs, I want two hog dogs and I would rather spend the money and get two dogs ready to go.


they are fl cur with bulldog mixed in and they get it done .!!!i dont want dogs that range out 1000 yards i like to hunt hogs not dogs ,they may not be the best but they put a pile of hogs in the truck for me .and not every place is full of hogs around here everyone and there brother hunts them and they run like heck the places with alot of hogs you better know someone or you cant hunt .it aint as easy as you think!!


----------



## Florida Curdog

Everybody thinks we are so covered up with hogs. I wish someone would show me where they are and how I can get to them.


----------



## MULE

Tompkinsgil, I'm sure your dogs are great for where you hunt they just won't work here. Who has the long range Florida curs down there?  

Personally I don't want to have to walk over to that mountain range if there is  not a hog over there. I think the dogs should find the sign not me. I don't have to hunt dogs, they check back every hour unless they're baying hogs.


----------



## tompkinsgil

10-4 ide probally take up coon huntin if i had to wait on dogs for that long if they havent jumped something, i get  dogs like that and i get rid of them when they leave out that long .


----------



## Jester896

tompkinsgil said:


> i get  dogs like that and i get rid of them when they leave out that long .



call Mule next time you cull one of those..if he don't like it...i'll go get it from him


----------



## MULE

tompkinsgil said:


> 10-4 ide probally take up coon huntin if i had to wait on dogs for that long if they havent jumped something, i get  dogs like that and i get rid of them when they leave out that long .


Like I said before ya'll have got tons of hogs and ya'll don't have to have dogs that hunt far to find them. We might have 2-3 hogs between here and the other mountain on that picture I posted. I'm sure in that distance ya'll have 50+. 

I've got about 8 guys (South Georgia and Florida)that beg me to call them first when I have a cull, that don't hunt far enough to suit me.  

I'm sure you dogs would work up here if you walked them to hogs, I just don't want to walk that far unless I'm going to the bay. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## gin house

MULE said:


> Like I said before ya'll have got tons of hogs and ya'll don't have to have dogs that hunt far to find them. We might have 2-3 hogs between here and the other mountain on that picture I posted. I'm sure in that distance ya'll have 50+.
> 
> I've got about 8 guys (South Georgia and Florida)that beg me to call them first when I have a cull, that don't hunt far enough to suit me.
> 
> I'm sure you dogs would work up here if you walked them to hogs, I just don't want to walk that far unless I'm going to the bay. Different strokes for different folks.



very true mule.  guys, yall can argue this and that, its all location.  where mule wouldnt doesnt want a dog that wont range out 1000yard, if it doesnt it really cuts his chances bad. gil, you sound like you got what works in florida, keep doin it man, but up here if you dont want a dog that wont range out 1000 yards, you wont have to hunt dogs but you might as well hang up hopes on gettin on hogs too unless you turn out on a cornpile.  it takes a heck of a CURR dog to find hogs in places like mule posted. if he doesnt hunt out and have a nose like a hound, you better just go home.  this is really hound country, few and far between.   but like you said, you wouldnt want a dog that range out 1000 yards, you dont need it, i can see where you wouldnt as land is cut up down there into small tracts and people dont want tresspassing and all, i can see that too.


----------



## gin house

Florida Curdog said:


> Everybody thinks we are so covered up with hogs. I wish someone would show me where they are and how I can get to them.



 google hog population, florida is 3rd behind texas  and  california if i remember right, or it might have been second.  those dogs gil posted yours?  i didnt know, those are some good lookin dogs.


----------



## WolfPack

gin house said:


> google hog population, florida is 3rd behind texas  and  california if i remember right, or it might have been second.  those dogs gil posted yours?  i didnt know, those are some good lookin dogs.



Florida is number 2 in hog population, currently...hogs exists in every county of Florida now.  Texas is 1 and Cali is 3.  It has been argued that if FL. was as big as Texas, Florida would be number 1.


----------



## Jester896

WolfPack said:


> Florida is number 2 in hog population, currently...hogs exists in every county of Florida now.  Texas is 1 and Cali is 3.  It has been argued that if FL. was as big as Texas, Florida would be number 1.



add south GA to it to make it #1 
don't really need a 1000 yd dog here either...it does help at times..then again there is nothing wrong with using longer ranging dogs in a smaller area either...a dog with good hunt is an asset anywhere


----------



## Fifty

why dont you just buy a hog dog


----------



## Florida Curdog

gin house said:


> google hog population, florida is 3rd behind texas  and  california if i remember right, or it might have been second.  those dogs gil posted yours?  i didnt know, those are some good lookin dogs.



Thanks . The one on the right is my Honey. There all related though.


----------



## JackJack77

Hogdoggers123 said:


> These seem to be the favorite two types of dogs on this site so they must be good.  I have a few questions for those that know.  *What exactly makes up the campbell cur *and is gary campbell the only person that breeds them?  Also, what is a florida cur are they purebred or just bulldog and cur crosses, cowdogs or what?  They all seem to look different and don't have a set look like the campbells do.  Does anyone have any finished florida curs or campbell curs for sale I'd rather not get pups.



Campbell cur= Line bred bird dog/bull dog. 

That orginal line was called an Outlaw cur..If what im told is correct, Gary bought some dogs off(years and years ago) of Randy Dominy and started breeding...culled the culls, hunted the promising. Then kept breeding. Now you have a "Campbull Cur" which is woods pin started dog/ maybe some night visionin' too that has hogs under his/her belt when bought..Randy Dominy started the outlaw curs years and years ago. 

But like said above, find you a finished dog, get at LEAST a 1 week trial and if he hunts like ya want, write the check. If not take him back...never buy a dog on he say/she say.


----------



## gin house

Florida Curdog said:


> Thanks . The one on the right is my Honey. There all related though.



linebred/inbred?  aint nothin wrong with that, gotta breed within the blood you want to produce what you want.  or just related another way?  good lookin dogs FC  hows your pups comin along?


----------



## flswiner

Just go to the pound get a young dog of training age, something of the cur dog type or even something with a little bulldog in it. Find a bay pen or build one and train the dog yourself. U can buy all the "finished" dogs you want but part of the esteem of being a hog dogger is training your own dogs. If the dog doesn't work out then go on to the next one. I personally love breeding dogs and training them just as much as I like hunting hogs. Its all part of hog dogging. It is much easier to train a dog with a dog that knows what its doing so if you have a buddy that has one let him show you the ropes. I have some Fl cur pups that will be ready in a couple weeks. Mom and dad both love a pig. Dad is from the Michelle Mears breed. I usually only sell to friends and only sell em when I know they will at least bark at a pig. You can have one for 75$ unstarted. One more thing...A name like Wetherfords Ben, Campbell, Mears, or anyother well named breed doesn't mean the dog is going to be some superdog. I have seen yard mutts and yella labs go after a hog. So good luck


----------



## Carolina Diesel

jester896 said:


> .a dog with good hunt is an asset anywhere



*x2..........*


----------



## Jester896

TazD said:


> Well, I wanted to sit back and see how long it would take for this post of wanting info on Cambell Curs and Fl Curs, to become my dogs are better then your dogs.
> 123 there are good in all hunting breeds. If you have interest in one then research, trial, and then buy it.
> Mule, I know you have some good dogs for where you hunt and live back in the mtns. Your dogs aren't going to find and catch more hogs then my Fl Curs down here where I hunt, and the same goes for my dogs where you hunt..  You have this idea that when you walk hunt your dogs that your walking your dogs to the hog. I think your smarter then that, because thats just not true.. I walk hunt my dogs because I can't have any vehicles where I hunt, and I'm wanting to get out in the woods and get physical hunting with my dogs.. There isn't a hog behind every bush like you all think. The area I hunt did run some dog hunts on it, 150 dogs a day for 3 days, and there were hounds, curs, bulldogs,etc being used. Supposelly the best hog dogs around.. The hunts weren't getting the numbers they wanted to get so they stopped the hunts. A very tough place to hunt regardless where your from.
> When I cut my dog or dogs lose and I try and stay with them as they hunt, which isn't easy to do on foot. I follow them, to where ever they have to go and find a hog.. They get 400-1000yds away, and if they find a scent they will go miles to catch that hog. They check in periodically, but they are all hussle and hunt. They were trained for my style, I also take care of housing developements with hog problems, so I need a dog with alot of brains and control for this type of work. Nose, brains, and catch in one.
> The Fl Cur breed was developed to work with the cowboy and horse finding, rounding, and catching cattle. There are plenty of Fl Curs that have very good noses, the Peeples line of Fl Cur was originally developed with Bloodhounds crossed with Olde Bulldogges. Is there a hound with a better nose then the Bloodhound.
> The only limiting factor in the distance hunted by most good curs or hounds is by the way the dog was trained to hunt, not by their abilities to to use their nose. I don't want my dogs checking in every hour, and I don't want a long range bay dog. I want a gritty, try and catch everything type of a dog, that has the ability to be trained, and the drive to catch hogs, not run them. I haven't seen any hounds that had all the traits I want in my hog dogs. Their just not smart enough. Herding breeds are the smartest of all dogs. Hounds on the other hand, well I just won't say it.
> All I can say 123 is listen to the advice of the true hog hunters, research, trial, and buy, regardless of the type of dog that your interested in. There is a reason the old timers always say, find someone near you who is getting it done with there dogs and try and get some from them!! Good luck, and get out there and enjoy yourself..
> P.S, go and get you some of these..



and there is always my way is the best way too

he said he was hunting blocks from a cart and wanted info on what the breeds originated from...i guess you answered some of his questions


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Good looking dogs tazd


----------



## flswiner

I totally agree TAZD


----------



## MULE

TazD said:


> You have this idea that when you walk hunt your dogs that your walking your dogs to the hog. I think your smarter then that, because that's just not true.


You walk your dogs because they lack the range and you know that, that's how you control how far they go(when in NO HOG sign). I don't doubt for a second that your dogs can't find a hog. I know they can. I want my dogs to find all the tracts they can take within a 1000+ yards. AND you want your dogs to find all the tracts your can take with a couple hundred yards. I get and understand it well, been hog hunting long enough to know that.



TazD said:


> I walk hunt my dogs because I can't have any vehicles where I hunt, and I'm wanting to get out in the woods and get physical hunting with my dogs. There isn't a hog behind every bush like you all think. When I cut my dog or dogs lose and I try and stay with them as they hunt, which isn't easy to do on foot. I follow them, to where ever they have to go and find a hog.They get 400-1000yds away, and if they find a scent they will go miles to catch that hog.


We can't have vehicles where we hunt either. I walk the same distances but the only difference I'm not beating the bushes looking for hogs, I'm going to the bay. 



TazD said:


> They check in periodically, but they are all hussle and hunt. They were trained for my style, I also take care of housing developements with hog problems, so I need a dog with alot of brains and control for this type of work. Nose, brains, and catch in one.
> I don't want my dogs checking in every hour, and I don't want a long range bay dog. I want a gritty, try and catch everything type of a dog, that has the ability to be trained, and the drive to catch hogs, not run them.


We don't just run them we catch them too. But, it may take hours to get there due to the terrain. They stayed bayed(hog stopped, not running) till we get there. 



TazD said:


> I haven't seen any hounds that had all the traits I want in my hog dogs. Their just not smart enough. Herding breeds are the smartest of all dogs. Hounds on the other hand, well I just won't say it.


I was talking about my Catahoulas.

..... but since you jumped to hounds I will agree, most all hounds won't catch when they get there. BUT, most any bay type dog won't unless you've bred bulldogs into them either. If you think there isn't smart hounds out there then your not tried that many.  

I've never disagreed that different dogs suit people differently. I just addressed the Florida Curs is the best/favorite breed out there question. All I'm saying is I've NEVER seen a LONG range Florida Cur, and I'd love to see one. I've seen that trait in several other breeds just not the FC's......and I'm not talking about the dogs that you turn loose and the just run the roads to see how far they can get either.


----------



## Hogdoggers123

*hog dogs*

Boys,  thank you for the feedback, good and bad.  The search is on for two jam up hog dogs.  If you have one for sale post on here or pm me.  Okay, I now understand a campbell cur is a bird/bull linebred cross, sounds like a good combination. I'd like to hear more about the campbells, whose hunting them, pics, how they hunt, etc.   The florida cur seems to be a wildcard, the dogs seem to go from tompkinsgill yellow curs to tazd bulldogs. I don't understand what this breed is.  To answer some of the posts I will not be buying pups or training hog dogs.  I am driving my buggy to what should be a caught hog and then my helper will dispatch the hog and bring it up on the buggy and on to the next one.  One thing is for sure, I'm a big man and my feet will not be walking dogs anywhere.  My arms and feet will only be used to drive the buggy.  I am buying two finished dogs that will be hunted before I open my wallet.  I'm in no hurry and I'm willing to pay 1500 each for two great dogs that can find and catch their own hogs.


----------



## Jester896




----------



## catch-n-tie

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Boys,  thank you for the feedback, good and bad.  The search is on for two jam up hog dogs.  If you have one for sale post on here or pm me.  Okay, I now understand a campbell cur is a bird/bull linebred cross, sounds like a good combination. I'd like to hear more about the campbells, whose hunting them, pics, how they hunt, etc.   The florida cur seems to be a wildcard, the dogs seem to go from tompkinsgill yellow curs to tazd bulldogs. I don't understand what this breed is.  To answer some of the posts I will not be buying pups or training hog dogs.  I am driving my buggy to what should be a caught hog and then my helper will dispatch the hog and bring it up on the buggy and on to the next one.  One thing is for sure, I'm a big man and my feet will not be walking dogs anywhere.  My arms and feet will only be used to drive the buggy.  I am buying two finished dogs that will be hunted before I open my wallet.  I'm in no hurry and I'm willing to pay 1500 each for two great dogs that can find and catch their own hogs.


do you want a dog that is straight catch on any hog?or a dog that will bay on some? that may be the answer to your question.


----------



## Jester896

how will he know when to dispatch the cronie in the cart to dispatch the hog if it don't bark at least once...i wouldn't sell him squat...dog will be dead if he ever gets there


----------



## JackJack77

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Boys,  thank you for the feedback, good and bad.  The search is on for two jam up hog dogs.  If you have one for sale post on here or pm me.  Okay, I now understand a campbell cur is a bird/bull linebred cross, sounds like a good combination. I'd like to hear more about the campbells, whose hunting them, pics, how they hunt, etc.   The florida cur seems to be a wildcard, the dogs seem to go from tompkinsgill yellow curs to tazd bulldogs. I don't understand what this breed is.  To answer some of the posts I will not be buying pups or training hog dogs.  I am driving my buggy to what should be a caught hog and then my helper will dispatch the hog and bring it up on the buggy and on to the next one.  One thing is for sure, I'm a big man and my feet will not be walking dogs anywhere.  My arms and feet will only be used to drive the buggy.  I am buying two finished dogs that will be hunted before I open my wallet.  I'm in no hurry and I'm willing to pay 1500 each for two great dogs that can find and catch their own hogs.



Sounds like to me you just should get a crew and tag along with them and hunt the places you got. Because if you cant get out and walk with your dogs as they hunt for you, how are you gonna feed them and take care of them? Also, if you are wantin a dog to catch most of what he finds you better expect to be puttin stitches and staples in them as well, and like Jester said if they catch most of what they come across they wont live long I mean its just a clock winding down to a rank boar. And if your wantin long range dogs cut vest are out of the question they'll kill a dog before a hog will in heat. so all these things need to be considered before buying some dogs.


----------



## Jester896

no...no...get the horse...then go get a fine cart..wait thats backwards


----------



## MULE

So its the horse then the cart?


----------



## tompkinsgil




----------



## REDMOND1858

get you a couple birddog/bulldogs or florida curs. either will work for what you want. Dont know who to tell you to get them from because i dont think there really is a price on a jam up hog dog and to find one for only 1500 is slim pickin. you dont need much advice, you just need to get really lucky


----------



## WolfPack

I have the answer for you my man.....no more questions, just get'r'done!  His name is Sean Kelly......he will set you right.


----------



## Hogdoggers123

*campbell curs and fl curs*

TazD, no offense intended, I was just saying their doesn't seem to be any consistency in the way the fl curs look, the 2nd dog in the pic looks like a rednosed pit to me, definitely has bulldog in there somewhere from what I'm looking at. All of your dogs look like completely different bloodlines and breeding.  I'm just saying if you see a doberman you know its a doberman.  If you asked 10 people what your dogs are you might get fl cur but you'd also get bulldogs or bulldog crosses or blackmouth curs and crosses.  I'm sure their probably good hog dogs, I just don't want to have to walk my dogs like you do, I want them to get deep and go find a hog while I'm on the buggy.  I'll track them with the garmin.     Everyone I've talked to about the campbell curs say they hunt hard, fast and deep and catch their own without bulldogs.  I'm having difficulty getting anyone to allow me to try the dogs first, everyone just wants their money up front but I'm not doing that.  They can come hunt with me if they want.


----------



## Florida Curdog

WolfPack said:


> I have the answer for you my man.....no more questions, just get'r'done!  His name is Sean Kelly......he will set you right.



I'm starting to think that's who he is   Just under a third alias  The way he keeps going on about Fla.curs kinda gives it away. Anybody that claims to live in Okeechobee  and don't know what a Fla.cur is or where to get one makes you have to wonder


----------



## lowcountry

Hey man if you want a good dog  PM me ,my brother down in Arcadia can fix you up.


----------



## Jester896

Hogdoggers123 said:


> If you asked 10 people what your dogs are you might get fl cur but you'd also get bulldogs or bulldog crosses or blackmouth curs and crosses.



ok i have studied them for an hour or more and i just can't figure out how you came up with BMC in TazDs dogs.

the first pic is a red nose that is blue
the second one looks like a Cur X Pit i have seen somewhere
the third looks like some of the FL Cur dogs look...sleepy eyes and all
fourth pic is not TazDs dogs...he is a one out with one help sometimes kind of guy...clearly those three on that pig couldn't be his
fifth  blue jeans, tennis shoes, and those same three dogs

I still can't find the BMC


----------



## caughthog1

wolfpack that's funny buddy, and Mule I hunt N FL I know its not like the mountains you got but its thick and I know 2 FL curs that are silent and stay out 1000 yards. its all about how you teach them to hunt.


----------



## Hogdoggers123

*hog dogs*

wolfpack, florida cur dog not sure what your talking about.  Jester896 you're saying what I'm saying no uniformity to the florida cur, looks like red nose, cur/pit, who knows what else.  It doesn't really matter to me what they are I just want  a good hog dog.  I'm just trying to figure out what this breed is unless everybody from florida uses the term florida cur to name their dogs.  I'm not from Okeechobee but no one here calls them florida curs, just cur dogs.  Every dog I've seen so far here is a baydog and I'm looking for dogs that will find and catch.  The first two great dogs I come across I will buy.  If you have any for sale pm me or post on here.


----------



## buddylee

TazD, your dogs favor the Campbell dogs alot. I would imagine they are alot alike.


----------



## WolfPack

Eh...interesting.


----------



## tompkinsgil

Hogdoggers123 said:


> wolfpack, florida cur dog not sure what your talking about.  Jester896 you're saying what I'm saying no uniformity to the florida cur, looks like red nose, cur/pit, who knows what else.  It doesn't really matter to me what they are I just want  a good hog dog.  I'm just trying to figure out what this breed is unless everybody from florida uses the term florida cur to name their dogs.  I'm not from Okeechobee but no one here calls them florida curs, just cur dogs.  Every dog I've seen so far here is a baydog and I'm looking for dogs that will find and catch.  The first two great dogs I come across I will buy.  If you have any for sale pm me or post on here.


i guess thats why i called mine brevard county curs .to end all the drama,they are our own breed ,hogdogger 123 you just need to stick with whatever you do regularly cause i know it aint hog doggin!!!any one who sits on a buggy and lets someone else go to the hog&dogs aint no hog dogger because ive caught my fair share and still try to make it first to the action.


----------



## Jester896

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Jester896 you're saying what I'm saying no uniformity to the florida cur, looks like red nose, cur/pit, who knows what else.



NO I"M NOT

the dog in the first picture is a red nose pit...just has blue nose
second dog pic is a TazD X his red nose and his FL Cur
third is his FL Cur

if you can't see the differences in those three dogs you need to stop now

how can you have something as uniform as you are expecting out of  X bred dogs...FL Curs like all other Curs are crosses of something with specific needs for the person crossing them...FL Cur, Kimmer Cur, Mt. Cur, Catahoula Cur, and Campbell Curs are all crosses


----------



## WolfPack

Jester.....I'm gonna step in and box with ya, friendly of course.  Only about one thing.....That first pic is without a doubt an American Bulldog....has the wringles on the lips/cheeks.  If your dead set on thinking that is still a rednose...that is fine.  Now let's grab a beer.


----------



## JackJack77

First picture definately has American bulldog in it. Second dog looks alot like a Campbell. Good lookin' dogs!


----------



## Hogdoggers123

*hog dogs*

Jester896, ok I'm really confused now, you're saying the third dog is tazd's only florida cur, but tazd called them all his florida curs.  Tompkinsgill called his dogs florida curs but then said they were crossed with bulldog and michelle mears blackmouth cur.  I don't think a florida cur is a real breed but more of just a label like "cur dog".    This is my last post on this subject.  I'll post pics of any dogs I buy.    Thanks for those that tried to help without getting an attitude.


----------



## sghoghunter

TazD said:


> 123 I think you are confused. Fl Curs have been around alot longer then Outlaw Curs and Cambell Curs. Gil mentioned to you he likes alittle bulldog in his dogs. Mine don't have any bulldog in them as long back as I'm able to trace the line to the late 70's. I have one half rednose and half Fl Cur for a running catch dog. Do you think all Kemmers look alike, Cats, Plotts, etc. If your just looking for a dog to wind hogs off a Air boat there are plenty of breeds that can do that. Probably find something in all hog dog breeds. Guys in Louisiana, Alabama, Florida all use Air boats for hunting, and they use Plott's, Fl Curs, Cat's, Bulldogs, etc, and catch hogs. Shop around and find something that you like, go on a few hunts with the owner and prospect, and bring cash just in case you like what you see. Be looking to spend around 1500-3000 for a jam up wind, find and catch dog with 200-400 hogs under him/her..
> Mule your funny. I don't walk my dogs any where. They hunt 30-40miles to find and get hogs, I know I'm in great shape but I'm good for 6-10 miles. I couldn't stay up with them if I didn't know the property like I do. There are roads where I hunt, not alot, but you might have to go 3-5 miles to get across it. Going through over grown palmetto flats and briars, swamps, rivers, and then the marsh. sometimes I wish they were short ranged and stayed on the roads, but that never happens. Sure its not like where you are in the sticks with no roads, they never logged the area?? Any ways, I'm not going to argue with you about how my dogs hunt, you don't know and I do, and so do a few others who have hunted behind my dogs. They never said anything except dang those dogs got out there to get that one, whens your next litter??
> I have a question for you, do you think you could find some Cats like the ones you have today?? No, I don't think you can, or it would be really hard unless you knew the right people, because alot of the cats have become bay pen dogs and the breeding has concentrated on that. Just like the Fl Cur. The ranch's are all smaller, lots don't even use dogs any more for cattle, and most of the breeding off of the ranchs are concentrating on more catch then nose. That doesn't mean there not out there you just have to know someone who has some pure Florida Curs that have concentrated their breeding program around med nosed rough dogs which to me means 400-1000yds range.
> 123 here is a bulldog and the rest are Fl Curs, just so you know the difference. They are usually red, yellow, black/tan, brown, with splashes of white on them. Good luck!!


You have an invite to hunt with me in these south ga swamps and farm land if you want cause I wanta see a dog that will cover 30 to 40 miles in a hunt.


----------



## Jester896

WolfPack said:


> Jester.....I'm gonna step in and box with ya, friendly of course.  Only about one thing.....That first pic is without a doubt an American Bulldog....has the wringles on the lips/cheeks.  If your dead set on thinking that is still a rednose...that is fine.  Now let's grab a beer.



ok...you got me...and thanks for the friendly step in...maybe that is why the nose thing is too...i just remember him(TazD) say he had a red nose and a FL Cur...and that is what he made the others with
anyhow my point is still the same..if he can't tell those are three different dogs then he needs to stop.



Hogdoggers123 said:


> Jester896, ok I'm really confused now, you're saying the third dog is tazd's only florida cur, but tazd called them all his florida curs.  Tompkinsgill called his dogs florida curs but then said they were crossed with bulldog and michelle mears blackmouth cur.  I don't think a florida cur is a real breed but more of just a label like "cur dog".    This is my last post on this subject.  I'll post pics of any dogs I buy.    Thanks for those that tried to help without getting an attitude.




sorry 123 if you think i have an attitude...i am screamin at you...that you are about to make a judgement error before you even start...and you just don't seem to hear.

It does seem that you did hear Gil..that his.. like most other Curs are mixed...his with Mears and what ever...and i think you are catching on...good luck with ur purchase


----------



## gin house

sghoghunter said:


> You have an invite to hunt with me in these south ga swamps and farm land if you want cause I wanta see a dog that will cover 30 to 40 miles in a hunt.



  youd probably bump into thirty or forty hogs in the mountains  if a dog ran 30-40 miles.  in florida you just about go from the atlantic to the gulf of mexico and run across a few thousand hogs goin 30-40 miles.   on about mile marker 20 id run it down, take my collar off and head to the house.  maybe tazd hit the wrong buttons when he posted that.  maybe they do.


----------



## Jester896

0 is a long way from 3 and 4 gin


----------



## MULE

TazD said:


> Mule your funny. I don't walk my dogs any where. They hunt 30-40miles to find and get hogs, I know I'm in great shape but I'm good for 6-10 miles. I couldn't stay up with them if I didn't know the property like I do. There are roads where I hunt, not alot, but you might have to go 3-5 miles to get across it. Going through over grown palmetto flats and briars, swamps, rivers, and then the marsh. Sometimes I wish they were short ranged and stayed on the roads, but that never happens. Sure its not like where you are in the sticks with no roads, they never logged the area?? Any ways, I'm not going to argue with you about how my dogs hunt, you don't know and I do, and so do a few others who have hunted behind my dogs. They never said anything except dang those dogs got out there to get that one, whens your next litter??


So your dogs hunt in the 400-1000 range? ALL I said to began with is I would never spend money on another Florida Cur due to I don't think there is any out there that had the 1000+range. NEVER seen one or heard of one. 

Yea, they logged where I hunt 75-100 years ago or so. I can't reach around the trees in the logging roads. 

NEVER, really intended on arguing with you. I can see from past post your a good hog dogger, and I respect that. 



TazD said:


> whens your next litter?? I have a question for you, do you think you could find some Cats like the ones you have today?? No, I don't think you can, or it would be really hard unless you knew the right people, because a lot of the cats have become bay pen dogs and the breeding has concentrated on that. That doesn't mean there not out there you just have to know someone who has some pure Florida Curs that have concentrated their breeding program around med nosed rough dogs which to me means 400-1000yds rang!!


About to breed one of Catahoula gyps next week, why? I don't sell pups, EVER. So I'm not trying to build them up to sell pups. I raise the entire litter to see one is the best(in my eyes), and thats the ones I breed too. I have several generations of my own stock. The man I got mine from had raised them since 1958, and gave me his breeding records and books when he got out. 

As far as the Catahoulas as a whole, I agree 100% with you. 99% of them are JUNK!  but, there are those out there that do have range to them. There are several friends of mine out in TX and MS that we all agree on the amount of hunt a dog needs, and we trade dogs back and forth for our out-crosses when we need to.


----------



## gin house

Tazd, i like the looks of that white and brown dog, thats a good lookin dog.


----------



## flswiner

??????? 

I am straight up getting confused....and honestly who really cares about this dog looks like this and that. I have had all kinds of diffrent dogs everything from Fl curs to hounds to pits. Each dog has its own abilities. I have had a bulldog that would find her own hog sometimes before me " long range curs" would. 123 I understand what you are looking for and wish I had something to help you out. I'm not from chobee' but I know how ya'll hunt down there. Its over vast lands mostly underwater where you really can't walk around. Its what they invented swamp buggies for its just a diffrent type of hunting than mountain hunting with plotts or n. central fl or Georgia where you can walk or just drive a truck. If you have a dog that just hangs around a noisy mud sloshing buggy you aint gonna catch crap. Thats why you need a dog that stays out 1000 yds . When the dogs catch the hogs sometimes you can drive right to them sometimes you can't. some people have ben saying you are lazy and shouldn't own dogs. Well just ignore them and get some dogs with a TRIAL and try them out. I wish you the best of luck. Another thing, looks don't mean jack doodly when it comes to a hog dog. Most my dogs have been cull or handme downs from fellow hunters. I just turn em into what I want. Someone was gonna shoot a dog once cause it wouldn't bay a pig the first time it got thrown in a pen. I took this ugly mutt and worked her and turned out to be a very fine dog. My dogs got on a nasty boar one day and he pretty much slaghtered them he broke lose and my dogs were done so I was putting them back in the truck. This poor mutt was so dedicated that the hog had almost ripped her entire leg off and she just wouldn't quit. She took off on her own before I could get her in the truck.I never seen or heard from  her until the sherrif called 3 hrs later and my dog had that boar caught by herself almost 4 miles away in the middle of a highway. That just shows the dedication of a handmedown culled mutt with no fancy breed name.  Happy hunting and God bless.


----------



## Jester896

i based my response to 123 on TazD having only three dogs, the limit in his community, Bo, Zena, and T-Bone.  Who knew he was going to outsource pictures...see what happens when you assume


----------



## WolfPack

Your right flswiner.  I know a fella who said he doesn't breed any of the dogs....he can't.....they're spayed or neutered, LOL.  He gets them from the dog pound.  Simply goes on gut instinct when he checks out the young dogs or pups, said you can usually tell if they have pit or bulldog in them, or they just look gritty and he will adopt it and try'em out.  Most of them worked out well for him and if he needs another replacement, off to the pound again, plenty there so no need to worry about breeding.  Bottom line is....the dogs catches hogs for him and he isn't sure what the dogs really is.....they just get it done.  

Someone on here got a cat/bulldog from the pound I think......just tried him out on his first hog.


----------



## Jester896

WolfPack said:


> Someone on here got a cat/bulldog from the pound I think......just tried him out on his first hog.



ga-jadgterrier i think it was


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man

Good hunt !!  If you (TazD) or Mule have any culls give me a shout. Cause long range Cur's are getting very scarce !!!!


----------



## WolfPack

Hold up Taz.....hold up.......now you haven't tried a "bo-cat" yet......might just suprise you, lol.  Just had to throw that in there.  

Tell me about Tbone cut tongue......my boxer tends to latch onto the snout and it drives me crazy!!  Was it a big bleeder and just looks worse than it really is?


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> Good hunt !!  If you (TazD) or Mule have any culls give me a shout. Cause long range Cur's are getting very scarce !!!!



X2


----------



## Silent_Assassin

TazD said:


> I haven't hunted with a Campbell Cur or seen one in person...



Just Let me know and ill make a road trip with Campbell under each arm


----------



## WolfPack

*For boarhunter18*

This is her.


----------



## MULE

TazD said:


> I have talked with a few who know you and your dogs and they all said you had top shelf dogs. Your Cats are from some old school bloodlines and sound like what most people wish their Cats were like. I just wondered if people like yourself and others with top dogs don't get their good bloodlines to true hunters, how will we ever have top Cats, or Fl Curs or any breed? I can't prove out all my dogs so I try and place the ones I like with others to hunt and own, but keep the breeding rights to them. I tried Cats and they didn't work for me because I got the 99% trash dogs, not the 1% good, I don't have connections like you do to the breed. Maybe you could get a few of your Cats in the hands of some people outside your group so others can have what a Cat should be.. Long winded, but just wondering. Good hunting!!


I believe I got lucky with the man that mentored me with my Catahoulas. When it came to breeding he was unbelievably good. I hope I've learned alittle from him over the years. He knows the old strains very well and which strain brought what to the table. Along with the men that started them and what they liked in their stock. These men had them long before NALC was ever created. 

 I'm a little backward maybe, but I'm of the believe that the great dogs, were lost as a whole. Any of the old timers you talked to talked of dogs with colder noses and more range years ago. Not, really sure what happened unless it was dog hunters got lazy and didn't want to walk, or tracts of land got smaller, or/and bay pens trials hurt them. May have been a combination of all them. 

I know most people can't do it for various different reasons, but if they would keep the entire litter till they are 1 year old before culling it would make all the difference in the world. They would be able to improve whatever they wanted to in their stock. That would be a start in improving all the breeds out there. At six weeks of age your just picking gender, color, or size

I do sell young dogs from time to time that aren't showing me the range I like to see. Sold one a few months ago, gave him a 30 day trial bring it back no questioned asked if he didn't like it. He called a few days later and wanted to buy another one. I laughed and told him I'd add him to my  list to call if I have anymore. They usually do everything I want in one other than the range.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Mule we have all showed u our FL curs show us some pics of these CATs u got


----------



## Carolina Diesel

And what kind of grit do they got?


----------



## MULE

They are gritty, but their not catch dogs. I want my to be able to keep one still for hours. I'll take some, and start another thread.


----------



## Jester896

i would love to see them too


----------



## koyote76

MULE said:


> They are gritty, but their not catch dogs. I want my to be able to keep one still for hours. I'll take some, and start another thread.



mule becarefull if you post pics of your dogs. your gonna have everyone on here trying to talk you into selling them.


----------

